

IBM builds 120 petabyte cluster out of 200,000 hard drives - SkippyZA
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/94082-ibm-builds-120-petabyte-cluster-made-out-of-200000-hard-drives

======
stcredzero
I'm curious: Does anyone here expect that a 1 petabyte device will be a
commodity consumer device in 30 years?

~~~
geogra4
I think the future is in the cloud. I just recently got a new laptop with a
750GB HD and I thought to myself "How am I ever going to fill this thing?"
Other than my music collection pretty much everything else that I do is or can
be web-based.

Maybe Larry Ellison was right about thin clients/NCs, just way too early.

~~~
gaius
I thought the same when I got my very first HD... 20M.

~~~
stcredzero
I remember when a 5MB hard drive peripheral card was an exotic and expensive
high-end device.

------
Luyt
With the current failure rate of harddisks, how many failing harddisks can one
expect to swap out/in that array every day? I guess it must be a 24/7 job for
a team of operators to keep that thing up. Or maybe they swap in spare
harddisks by the cabinet...

~~~
smackfu
At this kind of scale, you would probably just let disks fail which eventually
would kill off entire logical modules, and simultaneously keep adding new
modules to supplement them. So replacing the drives has no real urgency.

------
moheeb
_The drive collective...is expected to store one trillion files — or to put it
in Apple terms, two billion hours of MP3 music._

Why does it need to be put in Apple terms? How about we put it in Liquid Audio
terms?

